# Fiat ducato external screen covers



## 104608 (May 19, 2007)

Have view a number of web sites for screens and many list fiamma coverglas screens as 2000 onwards and post 2006. I have a 1995 Ducato..can anyone tell me if any of these would fit or advise me where I can find some that do.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

I think you van would come under the section Ducato 1994-1999. Try putting silver screens into search on Ebay - there seems to be a good selection of internal screens on there but the breakdown of the years on the van bases may give you some idea. You could also try Taylormade, 01484 661918, she is always very helpful. Hope this helps


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi, we have a set of external silver screens that we used on our 1999 Kon Tiki. Still in excellent condition.

I'm going to have a sort out of our redundant bits and will probably put them all on ebay, with a link here, when we've no more holidays iminent.

If you are interested in the meantime send me a pm.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've just bought Taylormade ones for my '99 Ducato. They seem very good so far. They're on the van at the moment. Last night I didn't need to draw the curtains. Today I've had the top half of folded down, although I've had to put some clothes pegs on to stop the wind blowing it up again! Worth giving them a ring.


----------



## 105353 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Johnny boy,

There's a firm on Ebay listing Fiamma Screens, The item number is 230152434854, They are charging £34.95 buy it now, p&p £7.87.
If you don't have Ebay you can contact them 01227 372222 & its Lifestyle Liesure in Kent.

Hope this helps K&D.


----------



## 104608 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies....I purchased a Fiamma blind listed for the 2000-2006 model and it fits fine.


----------

